# Folklife Meetup!



## christianarchy (May 26, 2010)

Okay there are multiple threads with people saying they are gonna go, but who wants to meet up and hang out? I feel like there are gonna be a lotta StP people there, we should get something going maybe?
I will be there everyday, with food probably too, and a place to stay if we get along.
Folklife Roll call!
-Christopher


----------



## WapatoGreyer (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, hey you. When are the dates??


----------



## Uncle Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

last week of May

link:
Northwest Folklife - Home


----------



## Filth (Mar 29, 2011)

ill meet up with ya when i get to seattle, i gotta find jonny first though and give him a hard time. ill post on here when im there.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm down. Will also be there the entire time, and probably even before it starts. Not the biggest fan of Seattle, but yeah. Only problem with staying the entire time is when it's all over, it's going to be hard to get the fuck out.

Anyone leaving in a van or something that's willing to take a kid or two? Kind of getting ahead of myself, but I despise yard rushes. Ack.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 29, 2011)

Already in Seattle. Going to be busking at Folklife. Keep an eye out for Bums Making a Mess All Over the City.


----------



## christianarchy (Mar 31, 2011)

The OP was for LAST YEARS folklife....and I don't have a place for any of you kids to stay. But I would like to meet y'all. Redirect the convo here; http://squattheplanet.com/where/events/13809-folklife-2011-a.html


----------

